
Stung by a Bad Purchase and Faltering in Digital Era, Xerox Decides to Split Up - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/30/business/dealbook/xerox-split-icahn.html
======
rocky1138
Warning! This site autoplays a video as soon as the page loads.

~~~
sithadmin
It also apparently attempts to prevent the user from selecting any text.

I'm a subscriber to NYT, and their increasingly unfriendly online presence has
me wondering if I should drop my subscription.

~~~
yyin
I can select text in tmux without any problems.

I guess your browser is allowing the NYT web developers to remotely control
it, e.g., to disable select/copy/paste?

~~~
sithadmin
>I guess your browser is allowing the NYT web developers to remotely control
it, e.g., to disable select/copy/paste?

No shit, Sherlock.

I could (and do) work around this when I need to, but my point here is that
their decision to engage in this obnoxious sort of behavior is going to lose
them a subscriber.

~~~
dang
> _No shit, Sherlock._

Please don't do this here.

